
Designing very large (JavaScript) applications - codetrotter
https://medium.com/@cramforce/designing-very-large-javascript-applications-6e013a3291a3
======
jack9
> A team of senior engineers without junior engineers is a team of engineers.

This snarky bit seems like a derail in the middle of the article. Also, other
than the enhance strategy (which is not illustrated other than a picture),
there's nothing interesting said.

